# Differences amoung fly rods



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

How many of you notice differences between different higher end fly rods. I've recently tried some out at a local retailer (and it seems you are very lucky if you can find one who will let you take a few rods out in the parking lot and try them) and couldn't notice a lot of difference between most of them.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Steve, I also can't find the difference between the high end ones. There is a big difference between the low end and high end ones though. It is really confusing when dealing with them huh? I own three major manufacturers Sage Loomis and Diamondback. They are all nearly the same quality. I have had such good luck with these manufacters that I won't even consider any other brands.
For the record my Diamondback is the nicest 4 wt I have found ( It preforms as good if not better than the Sage rods in that category for 150- 250 less.)
Oh and about the fly shops: If they won't let you try them just take your money elsewhere! (That's the same bunch of crap I ran into while looking at Sage's. If you are gonna buy a 350.00 rod they should at least take the time for you.)


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well, I ended up buying a Sage DS, I know a cheapie, but it was all I could justify at the time. But some of the fly shops looked at me like I was crazy when I asked to try a rod out, so I bought elsewhere.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Steve, The DS is a really good casting rod.
One of my friends has the DS in a 5wt and it has a really good soft touch to it, Great for pin point accuracy.
I fear I am in the market for a new rod for Hex fishing, heavier streamers, bass and carp.
All I have now is 2 8wt and a 4wt. I am thinking about a 6 wt or a really fast action 5, cause my 4wt just doesn't throw the larger flies very well.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That's what I have the 5wt. Just bought some new Scientific Anglers top of the line fly line for it. Can't wait to try it out this spring.


----------



## Roger (Feb 14, 2000)

Steve, What type of Scientific Angler's fly line did you end up getting? Floating, Sinking, Double-taper, 5wt? 

I am new at fly fishing. I received a nice fly rod as a graduation gift from college. I am now getting into the flyfishing to broaden my angling experiences. I have a 9 ft. 5wt. Fenwick Streamer. Any comments on where this rod would fall when rated among others? What type of fly line would be best for me to use?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I bought the Ultra3 stuff, weight forward, floating 5wt. This will be my first experience with SA line. The type of line you buy will depend on what you want to fish. If you want to fish mainly nymphs, then you may want a sink tip. If you want to fish only dries, you will want a floating line. Weight forward is a little easier to cast than a double taper for casting hacks like me


----------

